# What brand of BBQ sauce do you prefer?



## buckytom (Jul 12, 2011)

the recipe thread for bbq sauces got me to thinking about store bought brands.

i most often use sweet baby ray's original sauce. i don't really like their honey bbq, and the sweet and spicy is just ok.

i also like kraft original, bullseye brand original is good.  i really like hoboken eddies sauces, but they're a little on the pricey side for the little amount you get in the small, whiskey-like bottle.

a coworker has promised to get arthur brant sauces soon, so i'm looking forward to trying those. 

and i just bought a bottle of kc masterpiece to try.

what are you favourite brands of store bought bbq sauces?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2011)

I use Bullseye Original.  I've tried KC Masterpiece but found it too sweet.


----------



## merstar (Jul 12, 2011)

I love Stubb's Original. Not too sweet, with just the right amount of tang and heat.
http://stubbsbbq.com/original.php


----------



## giggler (Jul 12, 2011)

in Texas, we like it sweet. goes well with beef. I like Kraft Orig, thinned a bit with whatever beer is in my hand..

Stubb's Orig is Good also, and Texas Style.

My So. is born and raised from  Kansas City.

Likes Gate's Orig., I buy it online in very reasonable 3 packs here..

Gates Bar B.Q. - List of Products

Note:  Very Strange sauce to Me, Not sweet with some strange spices I can't figure out.

For Pork I use a sauce I make from an old book that is like Shrimp Cocktail Sauce..

one of my favorites that I could share, but not a Bottled Sauce.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 12, 2011)

Up here, we don't share the same variety as you guys do south of the border. I like Diana's products. I'm not sure it is available for you folks.
Diana® Sauce, Marinade & Gravy


----------



## babetoo (Jul 12, 2011)

sweet baby ray's for me . i do like the honey one.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 12, 2011)

...so far... my own.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 13, 2011)

I use SBR originals too.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't know any of the brands mentioned, I use Spur BBQ sauce. I don't think that's available to you guys either since Spur is a South African Steakhouse.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 13, 2011)

Most of the time I only need a small amount so I make my own.


----------



## MSC (Jul 13, 2011)

I like the extra hot KC Masterpiece and "Gail's", I think is only available on the West Coast.  Lots more I like like Gates and Stubb's but don't buy often.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 13, 2011)

Another vote for Stubb's here.


----------



## letscook (Jul 13, 2011)

My own, but if store brought kraft honey bq sauce


----------



## pacanis (Jul 13, 2011)

SBR here, too. 
I used to buy Bullseye. I liked it better than Masterpiece. And I used to buy Open Pit and always jazz it up. SBR I found is a good sauce on its own or jazzed up, but it does border on almost too sweet. I usually keep their original, sweet vidalia onion & hickory and their sweet & spicy on hand. I stock up when it's on sale.


----------



## ChocolateFrosting (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll make my own normally but I really like the Levi Roots sauces the Regae-Regae ones. Do you know Levi in the US? He was on Dragon's Den, got a few books out too.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 13, 2011)

I know the television show "Dragon's Den," but not the Regae-Regae brand of sauce.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2011)

I usually make my own, but I'm with Rock and use Diana's if I buy a sauce.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 19, 2011)

babetoo said:


> sweet baby ray's for me . i do like the honey one.



Same here. 

I've tried the Jack Daniels original stuff.. not my style. Kc Masterpiece's Original is nice and Kraft's original is acceptable.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Another vote for Stubb's here.


 
The Stubb's "Spicy" is all I use.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jul 19, 2011)

I like Hickory BBQ Sauces. I think they are really good and have a great smokey flavor.


----------



## BBQBob (Aug 13, 2011)

I have tried a lot of different sauces, but I always go with Gates Original as my favorite. And for a little kick I'll grab a bottle of Gate's Extra Spicy. Can't beat fresh homemade onion rings dipped in Gates.


----------



## jusnikki (Aug 13, 2011)

Sweet Baby Rays Honey


----------



## snickerdoodle (Aug 13, 2011)

We use Cookie's bbq sauce.  It might be regional?  It's one of the very few sauces that uses sugar instead of HFCS.  I really like Sweet Baby Ray's but it has HFCS so we don't use it anymore.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2011)

snickerdoodle said:
			
		

> We use Cookie's bbq sauce.  It might be regional?  It's one of the very few sauces that uses sugar instead of HFCS.  I really like Sweet Baby Ray's but it has HFCS so we don't use it anymore.



Did not know that, Snickerdoodle.  We use both.  I think Cookie's IS regional.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 13, 2011)

This is the one I use most often.  I have to order it online since none of the stores in my area carry it.  If I happen to be out of this I'll go for Sweet Baby Rays hickory.


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 14, 2011)

sbr is really good .... 
bulls eye is ok ..
love stubbs ...
Barbecue Sauces love all of these ..
Pierce's Pitt Bar-B-Que this is a local place ... the original is probably the best i have ever had ..


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 14, 2011)

The only one I've tried that I really like is Jack Daniels Sauce.  Everything else is too sweet for me.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 14, 2011)

While it's not one of my preferred brands, last week the store had Masterpiece on sale for $0.98/bottle. I could not pass that up and they will make a good base for doctored up sauce.

Thanks for the sticky fingers link, Steve. I think I'll order a five-pack. That habernero hot sounds like it would be great on wings.


----------



## Max Sutton (Aug 16, 2011)

*Bulls-Eye Original BBQ Sauce*

I always buy *Bulls-Eye Original* BBQ Sauce.


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 21, 2011)

fred .. i will let you know .. im going there next week .. gonna try the wings ..


----------



## pacanis (Aug 21, 2011)

love2"Q" said:


> fred .. i will let you know .. im going there next week .. gonna try the wings ..


 
Cool. Thanks.
I've got the site bookmarked and will be placing an order shortly myself.


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 28, 2011)

fred .... as much as you love wings .. i am pretty sure you will love this sauce ...
the wings were great .. they bring them out .. smoked .. then grilled .. you sauce them ..
the honey habenaro went well with the blue cheese ...


----------



## pacanis (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JGDean (Aug 28, 2011)

Stubbs Spicy if not my own


----------



## mudbug (Aug 30, 2011)

Corky's from Memphis.  I'm sure it can be Googled.  they ship.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2011)

i'll have to look around for corky's. i love memphis q.

has anyone tried any of the arthur bryant's sauces? not sure which one or two to order.

i just remembered another fave that i'm going to try to replicate. it's "tastefully yours" brand pomegranate chipotle. great stuff.


----------



## LindaZ (Aug 30, 2011)

Sweet Baby Rays


----------



## mudbug (Aug 30, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i'll have to look around for corky's. i love memphis q.
> 
> has anyone tried any of the arthur bryant's sauces? not sure which one or two to order.
> 
> i just remembered another fave that i'm going to try to replicate. it's "tastefully yours" brand pomegranate chipotle. great stuff.


 
then you need to call me next time you visit your other sis in VA....not aware of the pom chipotle stuff you refer to but it sounds really good! and no haven't tried the Arthur Bryant sauces


----------



## qmax (Aug 30, 2011)

When I don't make my own, of the ones I've tried, I like Stubbs Original for pork and Cattleman's for beef.


----------



## tyson58 (Sep 6, 2011)

as far as I'm concerned the best barbecue sauce out there is Stubbs Spicy BBQ sauce. Not to sweet and just the right amount of heat. Goes great with Pulled Pork


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 6, 2011)

SBR
Kraft
Bullseye

Whatever is on sale when it's time to restock the pantry.


----------



## tyson58 (Sep 6, 2011)

i guess sometimes people do that,  but I myself feel that youre skimping when you do that. Truly the best barbecue sauce was a barbecue sauce at this one little roadside shack there in Garland ,Tx. he made his sauce from doctoring up an already made food club barbecue sauce..he'd buy gallon jugs of this stuff then take it to his bbbq stand and do his magic...lol.....never could get the recipe tho. so i found stubbs and it was the closest thing.


----------



## rks922 (Sep 17, 2011)

I make my own with pureed onion, pureed garlic, ketchup, lemon juice, cider vinegar and what ever spices strike me at the moment - but always with cayenne and/or tabasco for some bite.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 17, 2011)

Because it's so thick, I kinda like Kraft Thick 'N Spicy Original.


----------



## nanna2five (Sep 19, 2011)

I  prefer Sweet Baby Rays over all others even over homemade


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm a Sweet Baby Rays fan for most stuff.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 20, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'm a Sweet Baby Rays fan for most stuff.



I have a plastic squeeze bottle of the same.
I wonder...if it was only thicker.  lol.

I like the way thickened BBQ sauce sticks to whatever I'm cooking.

So far, Kraft makes the only super thick sticky BBQ sauce that I'm aware of.


----------



## velochic (Sep 20, 2011)

I browsed through the thread and I don't think I saw this one...our favorite by far is _Trader Joe's Bold and Smoky Kansas City Style_.  It's not overly smoky, a tiny bit sweet, not vinegary, and thick and sticky (although I'm not sure if it's as thick as the pp prefers).  By far it has become our favorite here. No HFCS, either.  I actually prefer it over my homemade (which isn't much to write home about, anyway).  I hope this prompts some to try it because it sounds like some of you would like it.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 20, 2011)

I recently started watering down my bbq sauces as I use them.  It glazes nice and evenly when applied.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know if Tom's is sold nationally. He is local with at least two joints. The sauce is carried off and on by Publix.

Craig


----------



## Constance (Oct 8, 2011)

I have always used Maull's for cooking, but Sweet Baby Ray's is a good one too. When we really get into BBQ, I make my own sauce, which is sort of a Chinese style, with ginger in it.


----------

